# This is dedicated to Brother Raul Scully



## Blake Bowden (Jan 29, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A"]YouTube - He-Man: Opening Theme[/ame]


----------



## RJS (Jan 30, 2009)

That is awesome!  I hadn't seen that since I was a kid!  I never thought to youtube it.  Thank you Bro Blake!


----------

